# Hiccups



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Weird question but this is the first dog I've owned so I am kinda clueless. My vizsla makes funny noises when she sleeps that kinda sound like hiccups, and her body jumps as if she is hiccuping also. I know dogs dream and move or grown in their sleep but is the hiccup noise and spasm thing normal?


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Aw she's having dreams! Not sure if she's a puppy? They have them more then! Yes they move/spasm/make weird noises - well my pup does!

Perfectly normal unless someone on here says otherwise


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

i would say normal!! Kinda funny. Vinnie had hiccups untill he learned to eat his food a bit slower.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Another thing to be aware of--we got worried that Rosie made what sounded like gasping noises, but our vet told us they are what he calls a "reverse sneeze" (the kind where you don't actually blow air out but take it in--like instead of "ahh-ahh-choo," it's just the "ahh-ahh" part). Still check with your vet if you hear them, but don't panic. Our vet says they do it if they breathe in an allergen or irritant.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

My pup will get hicups once a day, usually after he sleeps. They usually go away in a minute or so.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

As a younger pup (she's 8 months old now) Mischa used to get hiccups once or twice a day. It's perfectly normal. As for inverted sneezing, again it's fairly normal. It's happened to Mischa a couple times when she gets really excited. I imagine it doesn't feel too great since her head gets low and ears back looking really pitiful lol but I just pet/comfort her until it stops.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Moose used to get hiccups as a pup too- out of nowhere! Sometimes in his sleep, but it would also happen randomly throughout the day. He'd be sitting there, staring at us...and would just start hiccuping.

I wouldn't say it's anything to worry about, I just made sure he had some water available...because that's what we do for human hiccups?


----------

